
Introducing KAISER: A Trello-like for developers - pdrummond
https://medium.com/@pdrummond/introducing-kaiser-204dba2c26ea#.ffgiulp73
======
brudgers
Repository: [https://github.com/pdrummond/kaiser-
prototype](https://github.com/pdrummond/kaiser-prototype)

